# Baffle-free Suppressor



## TheSiatonist (Feb 2, 2016)

I just saw this video and thought I'd share this with you folks.






"... The lead Physicist said: 'you really have no idea to articulate what you have, but what you have is a jet engine in reverse... and not only will that work, that will work phenomenally.'"

Nice.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 2, 2016)

Too bad they call it a suppressor and not just a muzzle brake.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Feb 2, 2016)

Except that if there is any report reduction by a muzzle device, it's a silencer/suppressor by technical definition per the ATF, so they could call it a muzzle dildo if they wanted but it'd still need a tax stamp.


----------



## AKkeith (Feb 2, 2016)

OSS is an amazing company. Great dudes.


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 2, 2016)

I wish they were available up here.  Fucking Libtards!


----------



## Blizzard (Feb 2, 2016)

I'd love to try one.  They're kind of pricey with a MSRP of ~$1,500 (approx. $300 more than a SilencerCo Omega).  On paper, compared to the Omega, a complete system with back pressure regulator (BPR-14) and signature reduction module (SRM-5) over the barrel (OTB) for 5.56 appears heavy at 21+oz (Omega is 10+oz).  However, with OTB, much of that weight is brought back down over the barrel so it's probably better than it sounds.  Speaking of sound, it appears the OSS may be slightly louder than the Omega at 136dB vs Omega's 119dB but variances may exist due to how/where sound measurement takes place.  OSS stability and lack of blowback are attractive.  That said, OSS is a cool and seemingly effective design and I like the company. Like I said, I'd love to try one.


----------

